# US Social Sec. Benefits



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Are US Soc. Sec. benefits for dual US/Italy citizens taxable income in Italy?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

US Social Security benefits are specifically not taxable by the US for Italian residents who are also Italian citizens. I don't know the particulars, but that almost always means that they probably ARE taxable by the Italian tax authority.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There is a chart here.

https://it.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/irs/

scroll down


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Nick very helpful.


----------

